# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Manual επισκευής ηχείων OZAKI F8 HM080

## dhmhtries22

Καλησπέρα σε όλα τα μέλη του forum.

Αυτή είναι η πρώτη μου δημοσίευση σε αυτό το site και οφείλω να πω ότι η γενική του εικόνα είναι πολύ καλή. 

Λοιπόν, όπως λέει και ο τίτλος ψάχνω για το Manual επισκευής ηχείων OZAKI F8 HM080.Το sub ξαφνικά σταμάτησε να παίζει,ενώ τα υπόλοιπα ηχεία ενισχύονται κανονικά.Κάθε βοήθεια πραγματικά ευπρόσδεκτη,καθώς έχω εξαντλήσει σχεδόν κάθε άλλη πηγή πληροφοριών - και την υπομονή μου φυσικά.Ελπίζω για πρώτη φορά να μην σας βάζω πολύ δύσκολα...

Φιλικά  Δημήτρης

----------


## johnnyb

Ειναι κομματακι απιθανο να βρεις service manual γιαυτο.
Ποια ειναι η επαφη σου με τα ηλεκτρονικα ? Δοκιμασες να το ανοιξεις ? Αν ξερεις να χρησιμοποιεις πολυμετρο ανοιξε το δες την πλακετα για καμμενα στοιχεια - ψυχρες κολλησεις και μετρησε οτι μπορεις στην εξοδο του sub.

----------


## dhmhtries22

Aλλάχτηκαν 2 πυκνωτές αλλά δυστυχώς τίποτα...

----------


## east electronics

Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο συμφωνα με την κοινοτικη νομοθεσια  να εχει συνταξει καν σερβις μανουαλ ο κατασκευαστης .Το συστημα λεει οτι σε εγγυηση μπορει να σου κανει ο κατασκευαστης καποια επισκευη αλλα μαλλον παει για αντικατασταση ενω εκτος εγγυησης δεν ειναι πλεον υποχρεωμενος να σου παρεχει καμμια υπηρεσια ...Μαλιστα ""μεγαλες "" σχετικα εταιριες σε αυτη την κατηγορια οπως η Logitech  δεν εχουν καν σερβις στην ελλαδα ουτε καν υποστιριξη ( τα τηλεφωνηματα  ""σκανε"" σε καποιο κεντρο εξυπηρετησης στην Αγγλια )  Οποτε ναι ... και η Logitech ειναι κατω απο αυτη την φιλοσοφια . 

Αλλα το σημαντικοτερο σε αυτη την συζητηση ειναι οτι κανενα σερβις μανουαλ δεν σου δινει οδηγιες επισκευης  ( ακομα και μανουαλ πολυ εξελιγεμενα  και πολυ σοβαρων κατασκευαστων ) Το μανουαλ απλα σου παρουσιαζει το μηχανημα και καποιες  τασεις αναφορας  αλλα την βλαβη πρεπει να την βρεις μονος σου ...

Αυτα ....

----------


## geostrom

Το σύστημα είναι αυτοενισχυόμενο από ότι βλέπω με ένα googlarisma , σωστά ?
Πρώτα μέτρησε το ηχείο αν είναι καμένο  (που μάλλον το έχεις κάνει  ).
Οι πυκνωτές που άλλαξες είχαν οπτικά σκάσει η κάτι άλλο η τους μέτρησες .
Από πιο τμήμα ήταν .
Βάλλε μια Φώτο αν θες  , και ελενξε μαζί με τους πυκνωτές εκι τριγύρω μήπως εχει κάψει και κάτι άλλο  .
Τέλος αν δεν έχεις γνώσεις καλύτερα να απευθυνθείς σε κάποιον ειδικό αλλά για να ζητάς service manual πιστεύω ότι ξέρεις .

----------

